# Normal Ryzen temps? Details inside.



## -1nf1n1ty- (Aug 9, 2017)

Hello all,

I am a little annoyed that I seem to not be hitting temps as low as I should. On idle (me just looking around my pc and opening folders etc.) I am getting as low as 40 with Cryorig H7 that seemed odd to me. On load, while playing Witcher 3 at max everything. I slowly goes up currently as I type this HWinfo64 says 53.1c Average current says 56.9c. I don't remember 100% but using the CM hyper 212 I got seemed to make the temps lower but I'm not sure. Do these temps seem normal even if the Witcher 3 temps keep climbing? I tried repasting the the CPU and cleaning it off the best I can. But it seems like everything I do it isn't enough. What should I do? Are these temps normal? Thanks for all feedback!

PC
1700x stock speed/H7 Cryorig CPU Cooler
16gb G.Skill DDR4 @ 2933 XMP
Gigabyte Gaming 5
Using a Haf 932 Case

Carpet room, the house temp is 79f


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 9, 2017)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> Carpet room, the house temp is 79c



How do you survive?


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Aug 9, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> How do you survive?


lol it's actually pretty cool in this room even with the PC on, the room hasn't heated up or anything


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 9, 2017)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am a little annoyed that I seem to not be hitting temps as low as I should. On idle (me just looking around my pc and opening folders etc.) I am getting as low as 40 with Cryorig H7 that seemed odd to me. On load, while playing Witcher 3 at max everything. I slowly goes up currently as I type this HWinfo64 says 53.1c Average current says 56.9c. I don't remember 100% but using the CM hyper 212 I got seemed to make the temps lower but I'm not sure. Do these temps seem normal even if the Witcher 3 temps keep climbing? I tried repasting the the CPU and cleaning it off the best I can. But it seems like everything I do it isn't enough. What should I do? Are these temps normal? Thanks for all feedback!
> 
> ...



Idle temps for my chip (same one) at 3.822Ghz OC is about 35-40.  Running Prime for an hour stabilises at 70.  Gaming normally settles around 55-65.  Voltage is 1.39-1.41.

On HWinfo are you looking at Tdie or Tctl?  Tdie is 20 lower but for me that is a mistake as my cpu is not currently at 16 (all to do with Ryzen X model offsets for temp measure and the mobo vendors getting mighty confused).


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Aug 9, 2017)

the54thvoid said:


> Idle temps for my chip (same one) at 3.822Ghz OC is about 35-40.  Running Prime for an hour stabilises at 70.  Gaming normally settles around 55-65.  Voltage is 1.39-1.41.
> 
> On HWinfo are you looking at Tdie or Tctl?  Tdie is 20 lower but for me that is a mistake as my cpu is not currently at 16 (all to do with Ryzen X model offsets for temp measure and the mobo vendors getting mighty confused).


Well I am looking at Tdie, I turned off ryzen master and it drops to 39.1 current 38.3 is the lowest....should my temps be lower?

edit: https://gyazo.com/a1bb0b7e04a1f0601357b2c70a25f1b4 here is a little gif that shows where its at, sometimes it spikes up, but for a good while it was just sitting at 39c when doing nothing


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 9, 2017)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> Well I am looking at Tdie, I turned off ryzen master and it drops to 39.1 current 38.3 is the lowest....should my temps be lower?
> 
> edit: https://gyazo.com/a1bb0b7e04a1f0601357b2c70a25f1b4 here is a little gif that shows where its at, sometimes it spikes up, but for a good while it was just sitting at 39c when doing nothing



Hard to say.  I kept HWinfo on and switched on Ryzen Master (just to monitor) and on Ryzen my temp said 26 (but my Tdie on HWifo jumped from 16-26 to match it).  Closed down Ryzen Master and the Tdie dropped again to 16.  I have no idea?  Ryzen has been very bad with understanding what the actual temps are and it might me better if you can get an idea from someone with the same mobo.  My Asus CH6 has specific temp behaviour and it seems different from yours?  Unless your Tctl is 20 higher in which case I'd say yes - you have very high temps for a stock chip.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Aug 9, 2017)

the54thvoid said:


> Hard to say.  I kept HWinfo on and switched on Ryzen Master (just to monitor) and on Ryzen my temp said 26 (but my Tdie on HWifo jumped from 16-26 to match it).  Closed down Ryzen Master and the Tdie dropped again to 16.  I have no idea?  Ryzen has been very bad with understanding what the actual temps are and it might me better if you can get an idea from someone with the same mobo.  My Asus CH6 has specific temp behaviour and it seems different from yours?  Unless your Tctl is 20 higher in which case I'd say yes - you have very high temps for a stock chip.


Yup! Tctl is 20 higher. I wonder if the mobo could be the problem? It has the latest bios dunno if that helps....kind of frustrating....

edit: switched power plan from ryzen power plan to balanced and it dropped to 37.8 https://gyazo.com/eb4bb6e0de7bbd428c96d90ed38239dd


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 9, 2017)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> Yup! Tctl is 20 higher. I wonder if the mobo could be the problem? It has the latest bios dunno if that helps....kind of frustrating....



Is it an older cooler and you got the AM4 upgrade kit or bought new?  I don't even want to insult you by asking about the coolers protective film being removed if it's new.  I also watched a Cryorig H7 YT instal and it doesn't appear to have a spacer so that wouldnt be an issue.  

Temps are definitely too high at stock.  Run Prime 95 (max heat test) and see what happens.  On air my chip jumps to 76 degrees initially but drops after that.  That's 3.8Ghz with 1.4 volts (give or take some vdroop).


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Aug 9, 2017)

the54thvoid said:


> Is it an older cooler and you got the AM4 upgrade kit or bought new?  I don't even want to insult you by asking about the coolers protective film being removed if it's new.  I also watched a Cryorig H7 YT instal and it doesn't appear to have a spacer so that wouldnt be an issue.
> 
> Temps are definitely too high at stock.  Run Prime 95 (max heat test) and see what happens.  On air my chip jumps to 76 degrees initially but drops after that.  That's 3.8Ghz with 1.4 volts (give or take some vdroop).


Yeah the film is definitely not on there. I bought the cooler then got the upgrade kit from them. I am going to run prime 95 now.

Edit: My temps are currently stuck on 74.8c with no movement yet. Steam and windows preference are running in the background. Temps have not increased.

edit2: Still nothing. Ran for 10 minutes so far (not sure how long I should do it for) even loaded up my browser it only went up by .1c

Edit3: going to sleep hoping to wake up to some fixes or possibilities? I have been wondering if it's just my CPU and I was the unlucky one....or my motherboard....


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Aug 9, 2017)

How is the airflow inside the case? What is your fan configuration? Do you have one or two fans on the H7?


----------



## qubit (Aug 9, 2017)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> Carpet room, the house temp is 79c


Besides the extreme temperature of your house, could the core voltage be a little high maybe?


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Aug 9, 2017)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> How is the airflow inside the case? What is your fan configuration? Do you have one or two fans on the H7?



Using the Haf 932 large fan on top (its the stock) and Large fans on the side and front of case. Push and pull configuration using Corsair SP quiet edition fans on the H7, with a Noctua Redux 140mm fan for exhaust on back of the case.



qubit said:


> Besides the extreme temperature of your house, could the core voltage be a little high maybe?



Would I be able to check that in bios? Like I stated before, the room I am in is very cool, PC exhaust fans lead out towards a hallway where it is cooler. I know I see the core voltage fluctuate quite a bit when Ryzen Master is up. The PC case is also proped up using rubber feet I ordered from Amazon. The original case feet broke and these seem to prop it up higher


----------



## qubit (Aug 9, 2017)

Yes, the voltage should be visible in the BIOS, but I'm not familiar with that system to be more specific. Looks like the utility should also tell you, but unfortunately those software readings are not guaranteed to be accurate. Hopefully one of TPU's intrepid overclockers with a similar system can help you. I do know though that a bit too much voltage could easily lead to this problem. You could try lowering the voltage bit by bit and see if the temperature goes down while maintaining stability.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Aug 9, 2017)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> Using the Haf 932 large fan on top (its the stock) and Large fans on the side and front of case. Push and pull configuration using Corsair SP quiet edition fans on the H7, with a Noctua Redux 140mm fan for exhaust on back of the case.



If you can and have a spare fan, add another as exhaust, somewhere....top or rear?? Those huge 230mm fans dont leave room for mounting extra fans.

use HWinfo64 to see voltages. If a voltage change doesnt give you better temps or if you cant add fans, you might have to look into other heatsink options, maybe even AIO/CLC.


----------



## Totally (Aug 9, 2017)

These are my temps

Ambient ~75*F
*
1700x

idle/load, voltage set to auto for all
@stock freq 1.26v
23c/30c
@3.8ghz, ?
34c/38c
@4.1ghz, 1.37v
41c/47c

What's the bios version on your mb? I'm wondering bc if you subtract 20 from your temps they line up with expected temps.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Aug 10, 2017)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> If you can and have a spare fan, add another as exhaust, somewhere....top or rear?? Those huge 230mm fans dont leave room for mounting extra fans.
> 
> use HWinfo64 to see voltages. If a voltage change doesnt give you better temps or if you cant add fans, you might have to look into other heatsink options, maybe even AIO/CLC.



Here is what the voltages are doing: https://gyazo.com/4d4411875293426f413f052760f3be66 I think maybe I should switch to the Hyper 212 and see if that's any different



Totally said:


> These are my temps
> 
> Ambient ~75*F
> *
> ...



I have the latest bios F6

edit: I think the cryorig  h7 cooler just isn't enough. Maybe I should invest in an AIO or a kit (a small easy one) The articic liquid AIO 240 looks like it will be in my price range


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Aug 10, 2017)

truly, do all the testing you can and go with what works best with what you have.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Aug 11, 2017)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> truly, do all the testing you can and go with what works best with what you have.



Looking at different coolers and I contacted AMD about it. Currently have the case opened. I see my top fan of my Haf 932 advanced spins and randomly stops from time to time....hmmm. Should I maybe get a new case? just something to consider but I doubt I should...

edit: here's a thought, should I maybe get better thermal paste? maybe the PK1 isn't that great anymore? Not trying to purchase anything I don't need.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Aug 11, 2017)

Gonna bump this thread. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## 1Gpi2ZV6Jy (Aug 12, 2017)

The air throughput of the case is important - same amount blowers/suckers (fans)
The case temp should be no higher than 5*C* over room temperature


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Aug 12, 2017)

Well I guess it doesn't matter right now as my motherboard died......so that happened


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 12, 2017)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> Well I guess it doesn't matter right now as my motherboard died......so that happened



Ouch, my condolences.


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 12, 2017)

i totally just read that as " my mother died" and contemplated my life for a few moments.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Aug 12, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> Ouch, my condolences.



I ended up fixing it, there is apparently a thing that this mobo does, which is a "soft brick" http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/1540/soft-brick-boot-issue more about it here. I also got temps down to 30c on idle so yay i kind of did it



phanbuey said:


> i totally just read that as " my mother died" and contemplated my life for a few moments.



oh, that would be much worse


----------



## psyko12 (Aug 12, 2017)

My 1700x - 3.82Ghz @1.37v   bios f4 from giga site (new cpu and mobo -- had to rma due to error 54 fiasco on board shitting itself to death after 2 mos of no problems - giga gaming k7 btw)

Idle - 39 (lowest I've seen) - 49c
Gaming (BF1 64 man conquest) 55-62c
Stress test IBT-AVX seemed to push it to high 70s
Cooled with a Noctua NH-D15

Case is a Carbide 400r

2 SP Corsair 120mm intake
2 stock case fans w/ led from corsair
-1 twistied on 5.2" bay , pointing at rams
-1 screwed on to hdd tray pointed to gpu
1 read 120 mm exhaust case stock


Weather here is hot too 38-45c room ambient , no ac (daytime). Night time 32-35c

Apparently the softbrick thing is still present as per Gigabyte-Matt it's a AMI bios thing/issue that they're trying to fix. Based on my exp the usual culprit here is when you set ram to xmp or manually oc it and it fails.

As per keeping the chip cool maybe invest with good airflow on the case or a better cpu cooler.

Being a chip with the "X" it would be Tdie on hwinfo. AFAIK / IIRC gigabyte already had the 20c offset implemented in their bios' with regards to "X" chips.

EDIT: By any chance does the bios for gaming 5 provide Smart Fan 5 controls?

I've set mine to manual control and have put up a custom fan curve to compensate for my areas weather. (eg. 50% fan speed and increase with temp change to go to 70 - 100%)


----------

